# Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4850 X2 2GB GDDR3 Card Pictured



## malware (Oct 27, 2008)

ATI Radeon HD 4850 X2 graphics card, which was formally announced way back in August and is still unavailable, was spotted today over at pchacc.cn leading us to believe that it will finally hit the market for real. The card below is build by ATI's major partner Sapphire and features custom dual-slot cooling system, 2GB of GDDR3 memory, a 256-bit memory interface, CrossFireX support and blue PCB. Last but not least are the two 55nm RV770 GPUs and the GPU bridge that links them. The card will require an extra 6-pin and 8-pin PCIe connectors. Currently, there's no exact release date, but the little brother of 4870 X2 is expected to become available later next month.



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## cdawall (Oct 27, 2008)

lol that looks like 2 intel hsf glued together on the cooler


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with the heatsink comment. This should make a lot of people very happy though.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Oct 27, 2008)

4850x2  8800GTX

Yepp, I'm getting this one alright. Me ol' 88GTX has seen it's glory days


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 27, 2008)

It's looking like this is going to be coming out just as I make my new gaming build. SWEET  Let's hope performance is right up there and that cooling/drivers/instability are not going to be a problem......oh and that they remember to include all the shaders LOL


----------



## omiknight52 (Oct 27, 2008)

F... xD and I bought a 4850 recently now they come out with 4850x2 what next this is why I should of waited till end of the year


----------



## MopeyMartian (Oct 27, 2008)

why...  WHY?!? Sapphire do you insist on using these coolers? 

Actually, it looks like 2 of my 4850 Dual Slots glued together.

It cools ok, but I can't seem to overclock the memory (without noticeable artifacts) with the damn thing.  Maybe I need one of those mem brackets this new one is sporting.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 27, 2008)

to be honest, I don't think that those 2 heatsinks will handle a 4850x2 very good but it looks like theres enough room to replace them with 2 modded vf900's though


----------



## Binge (Oct 27, 2008)

Sapphire is usually pretty good with their cooling solutions.  This card is really going to rip!  I wonder if it has the locked sideboard tech that the 4870x2 has .  Time will tell.  Let's see who else makes some 4850x2.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 27, 2008)

I know it won't happen, but I'd most likely cry with happiness if they ever ported one to AGP.


----------



## _jM (Oct 27, 2008)

This card should preform very well from what I've read in the past. And I belive the price will be under $400 usd.. so it should be a good price to performance ratio. =P I will buy one when ASUS comes out with there model.. should look like the 4870x2 HSF. all black =D


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 27, 2008)

If ATI can produce this thing _really_ cheap, this card is sure to be a winner. Keep the price around $300 or less and that'd be perfect.  It'll slaughter in that price segment.



omiknight52 said:


> F... xD and I bought a 4850 recently now they come out with 4850x2 what next this is why I should of waited till end of the year



If you've got the money to get a 4850x2, I'm sure there'll be somebody willing to take that 4850 off your hands for you, and you can always go Tri-fire, of course.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 27, 2008)

Few things:

AMD has already given its partners the space to work on their own HD 4850 X2 designs. This one is the PCPartner design. You'll be seeing more soon, such as one by ITC (GeCube, Diamond), HIS, Asus, MSI, etc.   

Partners can launch HD 4850 X2 cards anytime they wish, there won't be a set date. Whenever a partner releases a model, it will make it to the stores immediately. AMD has already launched this card, there's no NDA set, expect some performance numbers to come out soon, from the east-block, that is.

This PCB is largely an "economical" design, if you know what I mean. Digital PWM on used on HD 4870 X2 PCB (AMD reference, made by PCP) is missing, ferrite-core chokes take their places.


----------



## iStink (Oct 27, 2008)

its about time


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 27, 2008)

"Partners can launch HD 4850 X2 cards anytime they wish, there won't be a set date"

then why they launch the card so late  

i realy want to see this babies score and how it perform against hd 4870 x2. 

i think AMD overkill nvidia  ( we will see epic price cut from nvidia when this thing come out)


----------



## btarunr (Oct 27, 2008)

wahdangun said:


> "Partners can launch HD 4850 X2 cards anytime they wish, there won't be a set date"
> 
> then why they launch the card so late



The card was officially launched in August, it is already launched. It's just that partners weren't ready with their own designs, and AMD let it open for them to do so.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 27, 2008)

wahdangun said:


> i think AMD overkill nvidia  ( we will see epic price cut from nvidia when this thing come out)



The price of that darn GTX 280 should drop, however the price of the 4870X2 probably won't budge much, unfortunately.    I'm just proud of AMD for not _raising_ the price, when they've had more than enough opportunity to do so.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 27, 2008)

Mmmm, two of these with water.........


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Oct 27, 2008)

Its about time! I think the 4870 X2 is a bit overkill for the price however I think this is perfect! What is the cost?


----------



## btarunr (Oct 27, 2008)

PCpraiser100 said:


> Its about time! I think the 4870 X2 is a bit overkill for the price however I think this is perfect! What is the cost?



Expected to be below $400, to compete with GeForce GTX 280.


----------



## Selene (Oct 27, 2008)

I know in the past, like 9600GT and 8800GT cards that had 1gig of GDDR3 did not do any better then the 512 cards, will the 4850X2 be able to use the 2gigs? or is it kinda over kill vs say 4850X 1gig.
I know the 4870X2 does well cause GDD5 has huge badwith, so im kinda unsure as to the 4850x2


----------



## Zehnsucht (Oct 27, 2008)

It is probably 1 GB per GPU, total 2GB, but it is shared. So effectively it's 1GB.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 27, 2008)

Selene said:


> I know in the past, like 9600GT and 8800GT cards that had 1gig of GDDR3 did not do any better then the 512 cards, will the 4850X2 be able to use the 2gigs? or is it kinda over kill vs say 4850X 1gig.
> I know the 4870X2 does well cause GDD5 has huge badwith, so im kinda unsure as to the 4850x2



The 1 GB framebuffer /GPU can be seen as a little measure to make up for any performance loss that may have been caused due to sharing the PCI-E x16 bus bandwidth. PCI-E x8 2.0 does affect a HD 4850's performance (source). So it's just a little measure, GDDR3 prices are at a low, and 2 GB 'sounds' appealing.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 27, 2008)

I dont think is the final product !! I hope is not...

And blue PCB Like entry-level cards ?  No way !!


----------



## GoriLLakoS (Oct 27, 2008)

MSRP for EU ~400.
Not a good segment when 4870X2 is so close


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 27, 2008)

KainXS said:


> to be honest, I don't think that those 2 heatsinks will handle a 4850x2 very good but it looks like theres enough room to replace them with 2 modded vf900's though



Or something a bit more mod like, 2x Accelero S2 might fit there, if you cut of the fins after the pipes in the middle. Then top that with 2x120mm fans 

http://www.overclockzone.com/spin9/review/cooler/arctic-cooling/accelero_s2/IMG_7572.JPG
http://www.overclockzone.com/spin9/review/cooler/arctic-cooling/accelero_s2/IMG_7571.JPG

Someone buy me that card, I want to try that mod and return it when done 

edit: Accelero S1 is more off center so that to the right and S2 to the left would work, but need to cut pipes too.
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g142/bonestonne/new computer/IMG_2429.jpg


----------



## Selene (Oct 27, 2008)

Yea I would think it should be $350.00 wich is about the same as the GTX280.(after MIR)
But alot of ppl say it will preform better then the GTX280 in game were CF works, if so that is very nice.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks to big and wide and ugly looking.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 27, 2008)

u2konline said:


> Looks to big and wide and ugly looking.



If they can make it a lot cheaper than a GTX 280, I don't care how ugly looking it is.  I don't care if they paint it bright pink.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 27, 2008)

Zehnsucht said:


> 4850x2  8800GTX
> 
> Yepp, I'm getting this one alright. Me ol' 88GTX has seen it's glory days



Why wait until now.. Lol

The standard HD4850 slaps the 8800GTX around...

But with the estimated price of this card its going to be pretty silly considering the price of the 4870x2 or gtx280 which are both faster... Let alone their new card lineup is just around the corner again.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 27, 2008)

/creamed


----------



## Zehnsucht (Oct 27, 2008)

GoriLLakoS said:


> MSRP for EU ~400.
> Not a good segment when 4870X2 is so close



I just checked the etailers here in Norway, you are correct! WTF 

4850    = 1100 NOK = €117
4850x2 = 3819 NOK = €407
4870    = 1900 NOK = €202
4870x2 = 3475 NOK = €370

It's MORE expensive than the 4870x2 
Something's got to be wrong....

I'd be prepared to pay some premium for the advantage of a single card solution, say €300 (=400$) as the initial price; and then fall to €250 within 6 months.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 27, 2008)

sweet, I've been waiting for a 4870x2 in a non reference design.  So happy to hear they are gonna have these in non reference design from the start!


----------



## Zehnsucht (Oct 27, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Why wait until now.. Lol
> 
> The standard HD4850 slaps the 8800GTX around...



Hardly...






2%=
1.2 FPS @ 60 FPS
2 FPS @ 100 FPS

IMO, it requires approx +30% performance boost if it going to be noticable upgrade.  
(30 FPS, barely playable. 40 FPS (30% more) is on the other hand playable).


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 27, 2008)

Zehnsucht said:


> 4850x2  8800GTX
> 
> Yepp, I'm getting this one alright. Me ol' 88GTX has seen it's glory days



PM me when you plan on getting rid of it.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 27, 2008)

Zehnsucht said:


> 2%=
> 1.2 FPS @ 60 FPS
> 2 FPS @ 100 FPS
> 
> ...



Look at it again with the matured drivers... It's about a 15% increase over a 8800ultra across the boards from what I have tested recently.

But if you want 30% that's pushing it... So I can see your point there.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 27, 2008)

Whats with that blue thing under the card..


----------



## freakshow (Oct 27, 2008)

i think im in love roflmao i found my new card


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 27, 2008)

You gonna do Tri-fire!


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 28, 2008)

oh yeah!


----------



## Pixelated (Oct 28, 2008)

cdawall said:


> lol that looks like 2 intel hsf glued together on the cooler



Oh man it sure does. Hilarious. Those cheap ass heat sinks. Seems Intel has damn near mastered the art of CPU design but can't engineer a HSF for the life of them.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 28, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I know it won't happen, but I'd most likely cry with happiness if they ever ported one to AGP.



I thought you wold have upgraded to PCI-E just after I did. . . . .
You only need to get a motherboard and card at the same time and you'll be set.
939skt motherboards are cheap compared to the chip itself.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sweet! Cant wait to see the reviews!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 28, 2008)

looks like the better cooler than what Palit Used on their 4870 Sonic Dual.


----------



## phobosq (Oct 28, 2008)

looks beautiful, I'd love to have one of those


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 28, 2008)

Animalpak said:


> I dont think is the final product !! I hope is not...
> 
> And blue PCB Like entry-level cards ?  No way !!


Most of Sapphire's Cards have blue PCB.
For Sapphire is blue


----------



## wolf (Oct 28, 2008)

i really like the cooler idea, beats the hell out of the 4870x2's 

at least they both get air at the same time instead of one getting pre heated air.

don't really like the price point, but if its equal or slightly less than 2x4850 its worth it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 28, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> I thought you wold have upgraded to PCI-E just after I did. . . . .
> You only need to get a motherboard and card at the same time and you'll be set.
> 939skt motherboards are cheap compared to the chip itself.



I don't see any need to upgrade to PCIe, not yet anyroad. I'm holding out until I _really_ need to upgrade. On a side note, I managed to beat my previous 3DMark record - 9606 now.  In turn I want to see how far I can get my 3850 without having to move onto another platform.


----------



## Exavier (Oct 28, 2008)

hmm...combine one of these with my 4870X2...I wish


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 28, 2008)

cool , what about the price , this cooler are good, 4870x2 need fan's like this


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 28, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I don't see any need to upgrade to PCIe, not yet anyroad. I'm holding out until I _really_ need to upgrade. On a side note, I managed to beat my previous 3DMark record - 9606 now.  In turn I want to see how far I can get my 3850 without having to move onto another platform.



Damn, man -- not bad.  Your 3850 on an AGP bus beats my 4670 on PCI-E.    (I score about 7800 in 3dmark06 with my CPU at 2.7GHz.)


----------



## Winterwind (Oct 28, 2008)

*Sapphire HD 4850X2 First Look & Tested*
http://www.vr-zone.com/articles/sapphire-hd-4850x2-first-look--tested/6157.html


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 28, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Damn, man -- not bad.  Your 3850 on an AGP bus beats my 4670 on PCI-E.    (I score about 7800 in 3dmark06 with my CPU at 2.7GHz.)



Yeah, I'm really pleased with my score. I've still got my friends Opteron 170 which only clocks to as high 2.6GHz that I might give another shot in the mouth. See if the extra 512KB L2 cache helps with newer Catalysts. 

Back on topic, I was planning getting my girlfriend a 4850, but my friend that I'm buying it from is taking far too long so I may just get her this card and never have to upgrade her machine.


----------

